# Good size specks just arrived at Rudee- Apr 14 Report



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

As expected, good size specks just arrived at Rudee, VA.
But I didn’t do well as I prepared. I caught about 10 specks. Only one was 22 inch long while some kayakers caught specks at 23-26”. I captured some large specks caught by other yakers on the video.

When specks weren’t biting I fished for puppy drums. I caught about 10 puppy drums at 16-20”. I released three 18 inch puppy drum because they were very skinny. Also caught a 15" grey trout (weakfish) and 4 20" bluefish. 

Now specks are in at Rudee in full force. 


Fishing Log:





Joe


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

Nice fishing! This is my 4th season kayak fishing and I have never fished Rudee (and I only live an hour from it). Maybe I'll try it this year. Glad to see nice specks this year.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

rwh said:


> Nice fishing! This is my 4th season kayak fishing and I have never fished Rudee (and I only live an hour from it). Maybe I'll try it this year. Glad to see nice specks this year.


I can't believe you never fished Rudee. I want to see your report soon. Just in case, 1/4 jig with large gap hook (3/0 or 4/0). Sometimes I use 1/2 OZ. Red color for Puppy, Lead for specks

Joe


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Liked


----------



## "ReelDeal" (Dec 27, 2014)

Nice catch and video Joe!


----------

